# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sick After Naps

## kingofclutch

Yesterday, I fell asleep after school at around 4:00 until 5:00. Afterwards I felt horrible, like I was going to barf and I was cold. Also everything feels very weird, kind of dreamlike. This seems to happen every time I take a nap. This is why I hate naps. Does this happen to anyone else?

----------


## rockinred

This ALWAYS happens to me after naps. I feel like I'm gonna barf, my mouth feels like its made of sandpaper, all the lights seem to bright. This is why I never nap during the day anymore!

----------


## Sara

> Yesterday, I fell asleep after school at around 4:00 until 5:00. Afterwards I felt horrible, like I was going to barf and I was cold. Also everything feels very weird, kind of dreamlike. This seems to happen every time I take a nap. This is why I hate naps. Does this happen to anyone else?



How long do you normally nap?

Maybe it helps to sleep for max 30 minutes. If I have a short nap, I feel great, but after longer naps, my brain is in 'deep sleep mode' and feels foggy.

----------


## Hazel

Yeah, it happens to me as well. If I don't sleep for more than two hours at a time, then I get that feeling. Don't worry about it, it's natural. (However, I have found that I can take a nap while riding in the car, and I don't feel bad at all when I awake.)

----------


## thisismylogin

Have you tried eating a peice of candy or something high in sugar when you wake up from a nap... Sometimes you feel funny after a nap because you wake up with low blood sugar. You can try it I have always wanted to know if it works!

----------


## Oros

> Have you tried eating a peice of candy or something high in sugar when you wake up from a nap... Sometimes you feel funny after a nap because you wake up with low blood sugar. You can try it I have always wanted to know if it works!



I drool just at the thought of thinking of candy  :drool:

----------


## blade5x

Too long a nap. This used to happen to me after coming down off caffeine and taking a nap too long. I'd wake up and just feel terrible - worse then waking up in the morning. It would take a good 5-10 minutes for the feeling to wear off. Stick to short naps, 20-30 minutes tops for me. I may be able to get away with 40-45 minutes, but that's about it. It's not very necessary as the classic power nap gets the job done for me.

----------


## Chris182t

Yes this happens to me when i sleep later in the afternoon and i wake up feeling very groggy. The optimum time for a nap is 12 midday! If you take one later on it will usually leave you feeling pretty awful.

----------


## Inferne

I usually feel great after naps. In fact, if I have a headache or feel sick/dizzy and take at least a 30 minute nap, I feel great again  :smiley:

----------


## Wildman

This happened to my just once, last week, but I remember it well. I woke up and everything was basically spinning. Horrible feeling, and I ended up barfing about 3 times over a couple hours...

..........it was probably the sushi though

----------


## Howie

> Have you tried eating a peice of candy or something high in sugar when you wake up from a nap... Sometimes you feel funny after a nap because you wake up with low blood sugar. You can try it I have always wanted to know if it works!




Interesting.
Possibly low blood pressure too. 
Another possibility is your equilibrium, which may point to an ear infection.

But if this only happens during naps and not your normal sleep it seems to suggest it is NOT a physical health issue.

Do you get too hot when you nap? If your temperature had risen too high because your napping environment is too hot may explain the feeling sick, the dream like feeling and the onset of cold afterwards.

----------

